# Van Til bio - SIGNED by CVT



## polemic_turtle (Dec 4, 2006)

link

Anybody want it? I've not been rich enough recently to get it, but I thought I'd share it. It's signed by Van Til.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> link
> 
> Anybody want it? I've not been rich enough recently to get it, but I thought I'd share it. It's signed by Van Til.



That's not a bad price, although I wouldn't be interested myself. Nothing, of course, against Van Til. I had a professor at Southwestern Seminary who liked Van Til. His name is L. Russ Bush, who happens to have cancer. Good man. He's at Southeastern now.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 4, 2006)

I am not a big supporter of personal autographs and book signings. I don't understand why reformed authors would ever sign anything for anyone. It seems contrary to what we believe.

Just my opinion, I am not going to start a movement over it or anything, it just always seemed strange to me.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 5, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> link
> 
> Anybody want it? I've not been rich enough recently to get it, but I thought I'd share it. It's signed by Van Til.



I have one of Machen's books with Machen's dated signature in it. From around 1927 or so. I'd go look for it, but I don't remember which of my many boxes of books it's currently buried in. I picked it up in a used book store for, I think, about $10.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you explain your claim? Why is it contrary to the Reformed confession to sign books?

rsc




ChristopherPaul said:


> I am not a big supporter of personal autographs and book signings. I don't understand why reformed authors would ever sign anything for anyone. It seems contrary to what we believe.
> 
> Just my opinion, I am not going to start a movement over it or anything, it just always seemed strange to me.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Can you explain your claim? Why is it contrary to the Reformed confession to sign books?
> 
> rsc



Simply that objective of the Reformed Christian is, "Behold your God!"

We emphasize glorifying God - He increases, we decrease. 

To me, seeking autographs is centering our attention on the works and "grandeur" of the teacher over the object of their instruction. Whether it is an autograph from Barry Bonds or Dr. Phil, I associate such pursuits as a form of worldly idolatry that the world clings to. I clearly understand why the world seeks petty signatures of people as if they have obtained some sort of holy relic, but from Reformed followers of Christ I expect better.

It is my opinion – a pet peeve if you will. As I said, it is not something that I will concentrate much time and energy to combating and changing. I am simply surprised that such a custom is accepted within Reformed Confessional circles.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 5, 2006)

So, Ursinus and a host of 16th and 17th century folks shouldn't have kept autograph books (as they commonly did)? Ursinus collected signatures as he traveled across Europe with Melanchthon and later by himself.

Could it be that having an author sign a book is less about glory seeking than it is about personalizing a form of mass communication?

rsc





ChristopherPaul said:


> Simply that objective of the Reformed Christian is, "Behold your God!"
> 
> We emphasize glorifying God - He increases, we decrease.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> So, Ursinus and a host of 16th and 17th century folks shouldn't have kept autograph books (as they commonly did)? Ursinus collected signatures as he traveled across Europe with Melanchthon and later by himself.
> 
> Could it be that having an author sign a book is less about glory seeking than it is about personalizing a form of mass communication?
> 
> rsc



I am not in a position to say if they should or shouldn't have. I wouldn't - especially in today's culture. 

Could it be that having an author sign a book is less about glory seeking than it is about personalizing a form of mass communication? Sure. 

<shrug>


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 5, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I am not a big supporter of personal autographs and book signings. I don't understand why reformed authors would ever sign anything for anyone. It seems contrary to what we believe.
> 
> Just my opinion, I am not going to start a movement over it or anything, it just always seemed strange to me.


Well, I won't speak to what might or might not be an appropriate level of interest in _collecting _autographs. As far as their origin, in many if not most instances of older works I'm familiar with, the signings were gift copies to friends or relatives.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Well, I won't speak to what might or might not be an appropriate level of interest in _collecting _autographs. As far as their origin, in many if not most instances of older works I'm familiar with, the signings were gift copies to friends or relatives.



I can understand this.

Book signings and autograph request are areas I expected a difference between the world (including broad evangelicalism), and the reforming Christian.

Historically, autographs may not have been about obtaining some form of a relic or paying tribute to somebody's fame, but today such "famous" signatures mean something quite different. I would be hesitant to sign anything for anyone considering the motive behind the request.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

Personally, I'd love to have something signed by Van Til or Bahnsen just because I love them in the Lord, though I never got to meet them. It'd be about as close as I can get to them before Glory. Of course, I can see how that could be abused. Hero-worship is idolatry. However, collecting memorabilia can be quite fun and harmless.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> Personally, I'd love to have something signed by Van Til or Bahnsen just because I love them in the Lord, though I never got to meet them. It'd be about as close as I can get to them before Glory. Of course, I can see how that could be abused. Hero-worship is idolatry. However, collecting memorabilia can be quite fun and harmless.




I have one of Moses' autographed sandals...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 9, 2006)

bookslover said:


> I have one of Moses' autographed sandals...



I really doubt that Moses would ever do such a thing, although he was human, so who knows?

But the church today AND the world seem to agree on this one.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 10, 2006)

bookslover said:


> I have one of Moses' autographed sandals...


Hey, you need to put me in your will or something. If I could find the other one and make a set, there's no limit to how much I could get on the market for that! Of course I'd only sell it to someone who could take much better care of than I, perhaps a museum where the world could gaze and contemplate the importance of Moses' sandals.


----------

